# I need love



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

I was feeling quite optimistic the last days and today after having a discussion with mom and my ex husband I feel like crap. Same old feeling of emptiness and chocking in my neck. 
Can someone just hug me please? I need lots of warmth right now.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

alegoribar said:


> I was feeling quite optimistic the last days and today after having a discussion with mom and my ex husband I feel like crap. Same old feeling of emptiness and chocking in my neck.
> Can someone just hug me please? I need lots of warmth right now.


You have the power to keep your mind feeling optimistic.Don't let things that you can't control affect or disturb you for so long.
Discussions can happen anytime,anywhere,but we must always remember that inside of us we have the power for self reassurance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

You are alright. I have been feeling the same way (needing love). *hugs*







None of us are alone. Be at peace.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Aw I'm sorry to hear that.

It's certainly painful when a partner and/or parent troubles us this much with or without realizing (hopefully without realizing it - leaving room to later realize it and change their ways). Does this happen pretty often after talking to either of them or is this fairly rare/occassional-ish?

I have two questions that will allow me to offer some comfortable reassuring advice









1.What things were you optimistic about?
2.What topics of discussion brought you down?

I honesty hope for one of both of them to see how they brought you down and turn the tables - offering a real hug and many other things to make up for it. Or a very reassuring friend in person to listen and offer a hug. A real hug for sure


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

HUG HUG!


----------

